# "easy lift" mower mount



## lowflyinbryan (Mar 9, 2017)

Trying to help pops remount his below deck mower on his tube frame Bolens. Something mounted incorrect, "easy lift" lever only lifts mower slightly at end of travel. Mounting instructions or pictures would be great help. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll see if I can get this PDF to load.
It should help.

Sorry, it doesn't want to let me load it.


----------



## lowflyinbryan (Mar 9, 2017)

Sorry been busy and have'nt been checking often. jhngarrdner367 thanks for trying. Anyone else have anything?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Have you checked the manual section at the top of this forum. Scroll up--You should see it in the headers. Check page 3. There is a QT17 that may help you.


----------

